# Stuffed Pork Tenderloin



## SpikeC (Dec 6, 2011)

I bought a 1 1/4# pork tenderloin and cut it into a sheet, then laid some prochiutto on it. 







I sliced some onion and green apple and added some thyme and sage.






This was sauteed in olive oil and some water.






This was allowed to cool and was spread onto the pork and then rolled up and trussed






It was browned on all sides and then slid into a 400º oven with broccoli and white wine and a little chix stock until it hit 145






After resting for 10 it was sliced and plated with a baked spud and the brocc.






Yum!


----------



## kalaeb (Dec 6, 2011)

New knife?
Food looks good too.


----------



## SpikeC (Dec 6, 2011)

Yep. 
Lost wax cast bolster with ruby and Burl Source stabilized redwood.


----------



## Kyle (Dec 6, 2011)

Looks delicious!

Two years ago I wanted to make stuffed pork loin, but instead of butterflying it the way you did I went to Home Depot, bought a 1" PVC pipe, then my dad and I cut notches into the end of it so that it would act like a saw. Then I figured out a way to attach that to a cordless drill. It actually worked very well, the pork loin cut easily with the notched pipe. It was pretty ridiculous but the presentation was worth it.


----------



## obtuse (Dec 6, 2011)

yum!


----------



## G-rat (Dec 6, 2011)

Kyle said:


> Looks delicious!
> 
> Two years ago I wanted to make stuffed pork loin, but instead of butterflying it the way you did I went to Home Depot, bought a 1" PVC pipe, then my dad and I cut notches into the end of it so that it would act like a saw. Then I figured out a way to attach that to a cordless drill. It actually worked very well, the pork loin cut easily with the notched pipe. It was pretty ridiculous but the presentation was worth it.



Seriously pics or it didn't happen


----------



## sw2geeks (Dec 6, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Ratton (Dec 7, 2011)

That looks really tasty!!!! :bbqsmoker:


----------



## Jim (Dec 7, 2011)

Really looks great!


----------



## Kyle (Dec 7, 2011)

G-rat said:


> Seriously pics or it didn't happen



Unfortunately I don't have any.


----------



## mhenry (Dec 7, 2011)

WOW!! Spike that knife nice, and the food looks good too


----------



## apicius9 (Dec 7, 2011)

Yep, looks great. I love pork loin and it really goes well with all kinds of things. Thanks for the pics.

Stefan


----------



## add (Dec 8, 2011)

This one is _definitely_ on the menu at some point.

Like the addition of green apple slices.

Thanks for the pics and recipe Spike!


----------



## SpikeC (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for the positive feedback on this! It was not just tasty, butt it was really good the next day as well!
It was easy to do and the opportunity to do a little knife work was a real plus!


----------



## mr drinky (Dec 9, 2011)

Very tasty lookin. I love pork tenderloin. It is so easy, and I usually just do a coffee rub, but I should try stuffing one sometime. 

k.


----------

